# What car do you drive (relative to biking)



## mik_git (Feb 4, 2004)

OK so I am considering a change of vehicle, and jsut thought i'd ask this here (being oz and all). I am not looking for recomendations, just pondering, what do you guys drive and how does that relate to bike transport (assuming you have a car at all), how do you transport a bike(s) (inside, roof rack, bike rack)?
:thumbsup:


----------



## fop1 (May 5, 2008)

i drive a 93 corolla hatch, fits two bikes in with the seats down. and its really good on the petrol. but if it had a towbar id have the bike rack. decent roof racks are to expensive.


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

I've got a Peugeot 504, 81 model. Tough and reliable and good on rough or gravel roads. Two bikes on the roof, 'front wheel on' carriers are good, keeping all the mud outside the car and leaving plenty of room inside. We also have a boot carrier that that rests on the bumper and has straps that hook onto the front off the boot and underneath the rear. It can carry two bikes easily, but care needs to be taken to ensure that the exhaust doesn't melt the tyres as happened recently!


----------



## John© (Jan 10, 2008)

It's a 1980 model.


----------



## CulBaire (Jan 18, 2004)

I drive a VP commodore, lowered, with mags... :thumbsup: 

Generally I just chuck the bike in the back, or the boot - The missus drives a commodore wagon, bikes in the back. We are hoping to upgrade to the very fast V8 ute that drinks way too much petrol / little car combination sometime soon though


----------



## L'il Matt (Nov 1, 2007)

I have a '88 Ford Laser...has been ultra low maintenance & very reliable. Couldn't ask for more.


----------



## Gruntled (Jul 7, 2008)

I drive my girlfriends old Subaru. I had to sell my Landcruiser to buy my bike. I can just fit my bike in the Subaru with the front wheel off. I used to fit up to 8 bikes in the Troopy with the wheels on! Ah, sweet sacrifice. The money I'm saving on diesel will probably pay for my bike in no time....or at least pay for my crankset...


----------



## mik_git (Feb 4, 2004)

Yes well thinking of getting (maybe we'll see) a 2000ish subaru outback, got very fond of the praticality of the commadore Vl wagon i had last year (gave it to a needy home), so that currently leaves a honda prelude (nice, but bike unfrendly) a 3 door toyota starlet, totally usefull just want something a bit nicer, and the completely impractical audi quattro, which i can't bear to put a bike inside of, or dare put a roof rack on, and i would use a bike rack,m but i really think that it should go to make way for something that is slightly reliable/comfortable and has things liek air con and things... or electrics that work sometimes...


----------



## Sideknob (Jul 14, 2005)

Dual cab Navara - just chuck it all in the back.


----------



## mik_git (Feb 4, 2004)

yeah thought about that sort of stuff, but comming from a liberty rs turbo before and driving about heaps in teh honda, i really want something a bit nicer on teh inside... i've grown acustomed to my luxuries... sad i know...


----------



## nuclear_powered (Apr 18, 2007)

I drive a Subaru Outback. It's not fast, it's not luxurious (well, it's actually the most luxurious car I've ever owned, but it's the cheapest, base model and I've owned a lot of sh!tboxes), but it's roomy enough to easily chuck my gear in the boot, and being a 4cyl, it doesn't chew through the petroleum (just got 7.8L/100km coming back from Canberra, 9.4L/100km around the city).

I put my bikes on the roof - I have Rola cross bars that came with the car, and Rola 2 piece fork mounted racks - they were $120 each. In hindsight I'd get a full bike mount on the roof - quicker, and in actual fact inevitable since it's a forgone conclusion I'm going to be running a through axle next bike. Also in hindsight, I'd also have a rear mounted option for long trips - cleaning dead bugs from your fork, headtube, gears, pedals ... heck - everywhere, after a 7 hour drive is a pain in the butt. Plus there's more wind resistance which messes with the aforementioned fuel economy.

So, roof mount for < 1 hour trips due to ease of use and ability to leave it on all the time, then an easily mountable rear option (like Waldog's Gripsport job) for > 1 hour journeys.


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

Used to have a Holden Astra + roof rack. Great to keep out the crap and to put teh bikes on real fast and go- but bad for fuel bills.



















We don't have a car now.... no need in Christchurch as it's flat (the actual city that is  ) and a 10min commute to work into the city center.

To get to my rides- i'm there within 20 mins and back within 20 mins by bike. For larger group rides out of the city I'll chip in for fuel or simply hire a car for the day.

During my time down under i often traveled for 10+ hrs / week just for a few social rides.... **** that........ what a joke.

Not having a fuel bill or dependency on a car once again- is kinda nice.... teh fact is that we just cannot afford to run a car anymore..... who really can?


----------



## chumbox (Jan 9, 2008)

95 Holden Nova


----------



## sabresix (Dec 24, 2006)

VW Touareg. Roof rack for rigs. Kit in back for endurance races.


----------



## Ben_M (Jul 7, 2008)

I've just brought an 06 Subaru Forester. Bike goes on top and I can drive it with ease to all the trails.

Have been using an OO Magna for the past 5 years. It did the job. Anyone wanna buy it?


----------



## sbad (May 11, 2006)

Territory with 2 x Thule racks on the roof and a tow bar mounted rack on the back for another 4 bikes.










Oh, and if you're under 6'...you'll struggle with this setup


----------



## nuclear_powered (Apr 18, 2007)

sbad said:


> Territory with 2 x Thule racks on the roof and a tow bar mounted rack on the back for another 4 bikes.


Just curiously does the tow mounted rack have a tilt system? Or do you just accept that you can't open the back door without removing the bikes? As mentioned above I'm keen to get one of these for long journeys but want to be able to open the boot easily, if need be, with the bikes there. Saw Subaru advertising one when I took my car in for a service yesterday - $450ish.


----------



## sbad (May 11, 2006)

nuclear_powered said:


> Just curiously does the tow mounted rack have a tilt system? Or do you just accept that you can't open the back door without removing the bikes? As mentioned above I'm keen to get one of these for long journeys but want to be able to open the boot easily, if need be, with the bikes there. Saw Subaru advertising one when I took my car in for a service yesterday - $450ish.


The Territory has a seperate window at the rear that can be opened without removing the bikes. If you want to open the rear hatch, you either need to remove all the bikes & rack...or get a rack that can swing down out of the way.

Mind you, with 3 or 4 bikes on the rack, it's be a mighty effort to swing it back up again!


----------



## waldog (Nov 4, 2005)

As N_P has mentioned i have a 2 bike Gripsport tow bar rack and i love it, very simple and very robust. I have this attached to a 2003 Magna wagon, it's a dream setup on the highway. My only gripe is with what N_P has mentioned above, that you can't access the rear with the bikes on the rack. I't not hard to reach over the back seat for things, but it does get annoying.

I'm keen to get some roof rack action so that i can carry 4 bikes and 4 crew.

Wal.

Edit. Thought that i'd add that i can fit 4 crew and 4 bikes with my current setup, but it does require that 2 bikes be de-wheeled and placed in the back with all the other gear.


----------



## Hay Ewe (Jan 3, 2008)

we have been using a 1994 Holden Barina for about 1 year since we have started going futher affield, and campoing with the bikes as well!

two bikes one on top of the other and all other kit stacked around - including Escky

Hopefully today we should be taking delivery of a 2nd hand 2004 Land Rover Discovery, HEaps more space and due to where we go more practical on dirt / gravel roads

We did look at a Subaru Outback, but could not find one that met our criteria in the time frame.

Hay Ewe


----------



## eckstar (Jan 2, 2008)

Subaru Forester , sits in the garage for 5 days a week. 

Great thread, I have the " beak " style carrier for my car. It's a rola and a complete pain in the a*&e. The rubber padding on the carrier arms has been shredded by my cables , it's now held together by tape.Also the design works best with flat toptubes , not great for the Reign. I had been thinking of getting a Thule 2bike carrier ( similar to the gripsport ) but at $675 rrp it's way to much cashola. I'll check out the gripsport " hi ride " that looks to be the ticket.


----------



## nuclear_powered (Apr 18, 2007)

eckstar the Subaru one I mentioned is less than that and has a tilt function plus lights:
http://www.subaru.com.au/showroom/forester/xt/wagon/accessories/ (click 'Cargo & Tow', then 'Bike Carrier' in the list)

... however they say it only works on MY08 & MY09 models. Might be worth a call to see if they can make it work for older models if you're keen (assuming yours is older).


----------



## slaw (Apr 6, 2004)

Hmmm. New Subaru.

We have a 92 Liberty Wagon with two bike beaks. One clamps on to the towball and carries two bikes only. But it's good for odd shaped frames and kids bikes as it has two arms that can poke through most bikes. Also it lives in the boot for ad-hoc use. The other is a four bike bolt-on (ezi-grip?). You can change the angle of each clamp to suit the bike.

Also we have roof bars and I got five carriers from Cecil Walker's a few years ago when they were being thrown out for $10 each. I've joined two pairs of them to make tandem carriers so we have had 2 tandems on the roof.

We're thinking of getting another car soon. Sort of thinking of a people mover type so that we can cart our 2 kids around with a friend or two. That would also mean that a bike or two would be able to be thrown in pretty easily. (If the kids don't bring their friends!)

We drove a Citroen C4 Picasso around Europe last year and that was pretty good for the four of us, our luggage and my MTB. But the reviews here haven't been glowing. As a diesel it's fuel economy is better than the Subaru.


----------



## cowpat (Apr 13, 2008)

For a rear bike carrier I too recommend the Gripsport. Solid, sturdy, well priced. I have the old downhill model, only issue is it needs some rubber on the rack or on the crank to protect the crank from scratches. I have a quick release on each of our two cars.

I've seen the Hi Ride on a few cars, if it was available at the time I bought mine I would have bought that instead.

The bike/chain does get a bit dusty on dirt roads with the bikes at the back but I don't worry about that. A friend of mine with an upholstery business has made himself a drivetrain covers to protect his.


----------



## mtb scott (Jun 30, 2008)

'07 4x4 Nissan Navara STX D40 Dual Cab Ute

Turbo Diesel
6 Speed
Cruise Control
ABS
Air Bags

8 drink holders:thumbsup: 


9.3 litres per 100km:thumbsup:


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

http://www.roofcarriersystems.com.au/bike-carriers/

This is where I got my carriers from in Camberwell. Good shop and good prices. Will be heading there for another rack now that Johns new bike has a Lefty.


----------



## eckstar (Jan 2, 2008)

nuclear_powered said:


> eckstar the Subaru one I mentioned is less than that and has a tilt function plus lights:
> http://www.subaru.com.au/showroom/forester/xt/wagon/accessories/ (click 'Cargo & Tow', then 'Bike Carrier' in the list)
> 
> ... however they say it only works on MY08 & MY09 models. Might be worth a call to see if they can make it work for older models if you're keen (assuming yours is older).


Tx for that , driving a 99 model. Doesn't hurt to give them a call though.


----------



## BT180 (Jun 2, 2008)

My Heckler (17") fits in the back of my MKV Golf. If I slide the front seat forward and put the back seats down, I can fit it in without taking the front wheel off.


----------



## Gruntled (Jul 7, 2008)

What?! I didn't think the handlebars would fit in a golf..... (nice little cars though they may be).


----------



## BT180 (Jun 2, 2008)

Yeah, they're bigger inside than they look.:thumbsup:


----------



## asunder (May 22, 2008)

02 Subaru Forester, with roof mount... Simply sweet


----------



## The BOFH (Dec 10, 2007)

cowpat said:


> For a rear bike carrier I too recommend the Gripsport. Solid, sturdy, well priced. I have the old downhill model, only issue is it needs some rubber on the rack or on the crank to protect the crank from scratches. I have a quick release on each of our two cars.
> 
> I've seen the Hi Ride on a few cars, if it was available at the time I bought mine I would have bought that instead.
> 
> The bike/chain does get a bit dusty on dirt roads with the bikes at the back but I don't worry about that. A friend of mine with an upholstery business has made himself a drivetrain covers to protect his.


I don't have the quick release one but I find it keeps even the most enthusiastic tailgater at a reasonable distance. I just put an old sock over the pedal and crank to stop it scratching and to give it a snugger fit. I've got a '99 Magna but am looking at getting an '02 - '04 Patrol/Pathfinder/Explorer in the next 6 months. I want to be able to leave my Trials bike in the back & just be able to pull in and ride somewhere if I see a good spot


----------



## slaw (Apr 6, 2004)

Forgot to mention that my first car was a Mitsubishi 4WD van. That was a great bike hauling vehicle. It had a single seat in the back so I could take 2 passengers and up to five bikes inside with wheels on. With only one passenger, I could have fitted even more bikes in. Even could take a couple of tandems.

Didn't really use the 4wd capability much as it was nicer to drive to an area, then get out onto the trails with the MTB. Did a few such trips in the high country in Victoria, Grampians, Flinders Ranges etc.

Very versatile vehicle, though it had to go when the kids came along. Damn shame.


----------



## TOM1111 (Aug 8, 2008)

04 Xr6 turbo
modified and runs 300rwkw

have a bike rack or if taking one bike i can take the wheels off and put it in the boot


----------



## trailadvent (Jun 29, 2004)

mik_git said:


> Yes well thinking of getting (maybe we'll see) a 2000ish subaru outback, got very fond of the praticality of the commadore Vl wagon i had last year (gave it to a needy home), so that currently leaves a honda prelude (nice, but bike unfrendly) a 3 door toyota starlet, totally usefull just want something a bit nicer, and the completely impractical audi quattro, which i can't bear to put a bike inside of, or dare put a roof rack on, and i would use a bike rack,m but i really think that it should go to make way for something that is slightly reliable/comfortable and has things liek air con and things... or electrics that work sometimes...


Same Suby Outback H6 my 8th Suby  an old clapper for me and the dog well its not that bad but shes really for the dog and a few runs down the beach not allowed to drive much at mo! so mostly sits in garage through the week which has no door so it becomes the bird **** box, little bastids, any ideas how to nock off those little crapping bugga's!
Sits up nice and high too so I can see with my limited moving head and get a god view round corners and stuff! Anyways it goes well, and is a great bike vechicle, last of the true outback those new ones are just city vechicles with a bit of clearance, told the Suby guy the other day bring back the outback to the outback he laughed

And you aussies must drive the oldest cars on the planet which is actually really cool, I had a freind in melborne a few years back and we drove around in an old Kingswodd ute 76 model I think something 400,000 km on the clock probably has had a few overhauls still going strong loved it!

Next year Im gona look for an old Suby brumby 1800 with a canopy and maybe do a restore project then me and the dog can really tear up the beaches maybe get back into some hunting and go bush to get the fitness and strenght back!

Dam hard to find here though, those that have em won't let em go!

Go the Suby's:thumbsup:


----------



## bloodpuddle (Jun 15, 2007)

Until recently, I was running the best bike car I've ever had: 2003 Subaru Liberty Wagon. With a set of Thule racks and whole bike carriers, I can get three bikes on the roof, two more in the boot (without front wheels) and 5 people in the car. With a fitted rubber mat in the boot, post-ride mud etc was never a problem, and I could get about 9L/100km on the highway.:thumbsup:

I say "until recently" because for family reasons we needed to get a 7 seater and I've done what I swore never to do: buy an SUV. I've got the roof rack set up happening again, but because of the extra height of the SUV, it's hard to get bikes onto the roof (even though I'm 181cm). The things we do...

If all of the above sounds like a bit of a sales plug for the Scoobie, well, it is: I'm still selling the car (see my ad here).  I'm selling it with the Thule roof cross bars, but not the bike carriers.

If anyone's interested (or knows someone who is), please give me a ring.

Cheers.


----------



## trained_monkey (Aug 11, 2007)

Kombi.

My bike fits inside easily. Plus there's a fridge, table, comfy seat that folds down to a bed, an extending awning and a two burner gas stove.


----------



## alexk (Sep 30, 2005)

1964 EH Holden sedan. Does the job quite well. Plenty of ground clearance and the bike either goes in the boot (2 wheels off which is a bit annoying) or across the back seat (only the front wheel off) with a few old sheets to protect the upholstery. I really need to get a set of roof racks though. An EH station wagon or ute is the other option. The Thule roof racks are perfect.

Second Hud's comment about the Peugeot 504, one bloody tough car and excellent ground clearance. My parents had a 1983 505 with the Thule roof racks and that was another good car.


----------



## Steve_N (Sep 6, 2005)

I have a 2000 Hyundai Accent that considering its size can fit a lot of stuff in. I normally put the back seat down, take the front wheel off the bike and throw it in the back. 

I normally travel solo and use this car for all my MTB trips, including the DW100 at St Albans in May. I was able to fit the bike, tool kit, camping gear, riding gear and food with little trouble for the weekend.

The only thing I'd wish for is a CD player as it has that thing old folk refer to as a cassette tape player... 

My mate has Subaru Impreza RV and when my mates and I make the occasional enduro we take that. Fits 3 guys and all their gear with 3 bikes on the roof rack no worries...


----------



## elrancho66 (May 31, 2007)

*1978 Fj55*

my main petro burner is a 1978 FJ 55 Landcruiser, bikes go on top and in the back when the seat is folded down,,,,,,,,,,,,,,i live in Northern Arizona by the Grand Canyon, where it does snow and rain quite a bit,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,100's of miles of dirt roads and 4x4 is needed. I owned a 83 Vauxhal (sp?) for about 4 weeks when i was traveling around NZ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,hope to get back soon, love the land and the people:thumbsup:


----------



## ducktape (May 21, 2007)

We had a current model Subaru Forester XS for about 5 months, and then switched to an '04 Hilux Dual Cab (TD). It's a lot more bike / family / camping / travel friendly compared to the Subi, and I don't have to wash it all the time because it doesn't get coated with mud / dust up to the door handles every time I drive down the road.


----------



## trailadvent (Jun 29, 2004)

This is the future I could so have one of these 

Ford F250 Super Cheif, V10 Hydrogeon powered 500miles before fill ups whew 


















https://media.ford.com/newsroom/release_display.cfm?release=22295


----------



## CHUNKY NUGGET (Jan 23, 2005)

This is my truck, made the rack myself and it works a treat. Bikes are on and off pretty bloody easily, just rock up pull the bikes off dress and ride! And in reverse when we finish our ride. I actually built it for doing shuttles but ive been riding trails lately, still makes riding easy:thumbsup:


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

^^i don't think i can compete with above^^
-but i like my 2nd gen. toyota 4runner...4wd AND the top comes off!
WOO-HOO!!! Topless!!


----------



## CHUNKY NUGGET (Jan 23, 2005)

I had one of those, never took the top off though! I was scared it'd fall to bits with the amount of rust it had


----------



## mik_git (Feb 4, 2004)

well this is how i ended up as of today:


----------



## Barkleyfan (Jul 26, 2008)

This is what I've been taking to the trails since 1999










Just got rid of it tho.


----------



## trailadvent (Jun 29, 2004)

Barkleyfan said:


> This is what I've been taking to the trails since 1999
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah bum, that's psick, nice truck BF , dig the color :thumbsup:


----------



## Barkleyfan (Jul 26, 2008)

It was fun, but it was keeping me broke, and it got horrible traction on anything but the dryest pavement. Plus the back of the cab was filled with amps and subs from before I ever dreamed of more kids. It really was a toy. I replaced it with this sexy beast.


----------



## trailadvent (Jun 29, 2004)

Ahh even better I'll have one in diesel pse to run on the cow poo from the farm 

I want to restore one of these for me and Maxxis to run around in and of course the bikes again one day, eco and easy to maintain if looked after! plus I know em backwards!










or










:thumbsup:


----------



## Barkleyfan (Jul 26, 2008)

Is that top one a Subaru brat? I haven't seen one of those in a LONG time. I'd like t get something family oriented that is AWD, but reliable. I had a Grand Caravan AWD, but the drivetrain died. The reverse band was broken in the Dakota. My Blazer had a hole rusted in the gas tank, which fouled the entire fuel delivery system before I realized what was going on. And my Grand Cherokee snapped the timing gear, effectively destroying the engine. And me being blissfully unemployed. :thumbsup:

This is the stable I just cleared out;


----------



## trailadvent (Jun 29, 2004)

Geez Wayne now I know where all the fuels been going LOL 

Yep theyre Scuby's [Subaru's]

You call em Brats, we call em Brumbys after a type of wild horse down under!

Still have em around no longer made unfortunately, stupid move by Subaru they were very popular down under!

People who have em really hold onto em, Ive found a few bu they are in bad condition and will need some major work, 
easy to get spares but lots of work and I can't handle that right now  great beasties though wee 1800 will do nicely 
not AWD they were 2WD and 4WD select old school but without having to get out and lock the hubs which was nice/ 60/40 rear diff. :thumbsup:


----------



## inzane (Jun 20, 2006)

Toyota Hiace Super Custom (that is the model name... not that I have modded it!). 2.8L Diesel, with optional 4WD and high low ratio.

It is great. I easily fit 5 people plus bikes and gear inside the van, without having to remove wheels etc. With 5 people in it is pretty roomy and comfy compared to squeezing into a car. We have it so it converts easily to a sleeper and use it for camping and holidays. It spends most of the week sitting in the drive but quite often gets out on the weekends! Gets to trail heads up 4wd tracks no problem and gets us up the skifields nicely in the winter time too!!


----------



## Barkleyfan (Jul 26, 2008)

trailadvent said:


> Geez Wayne now I know where all the fuels been going LOL
> 
> Yep theyre Scuby's [Subaru's]
> 
> ...


lol Well, in my defense, I was born and raised in sunny Southern Kaliphornia, the Mecca of excess and narcissism.

I'm not sure what the roads are like down there, but snow and ice are extremely common here in Iowa, which is why I'd like the AWD again.It really does make a huge difference, even over 4WD.But I am looking to relocate, so who knows?


----------



## trailadvent (Jun 29, 2004)

Barkleyfan said:


> lol Well, in my defense, I was born and raised in sunny Southern Kaliphornia, the Mecca of excess and narcissism.
> 
> I'm not sure what the roads are like down there, but snow and ice are extremely common here in Iowa, which is why I'd like the AWD again.It really does make a huge difference, even over 4WD.But I am looking to relocate, so who knows?


Ah I'm all for AWd or 4WD I was joshing ya but you US dudes do like big, we only recently see imports here but really not practical, Ive mostly had AWD or 4WD myself.

Usually 2l/ turbo/ 2,5l Turbo 3l diesel or currently the H6 flat Suby AWD 2000 model PoS beater but its reliable as eco as a 2l and better on the enviro.

I remember ya looking at relocating, all good, Izane got a good plan too that works well here too, our roads can be pretty backwards, tight compared to your open spacers!

But unless ya up in the high country, ya only got Ice mainly to worry about in winter and not he snow to worry about like you guys, though Ive had times when even with 4WD drive back in the 90s I couldn't drive u out of my basement garage cause of snow


----------



## Barkleyfan (Jul 26, 2008)

I actually kinda like the H6.Kinda dig Zanes ride too.


----------



## Barkleyfan (Jul 26, 2008)

This was was my truck before I played around under the hood


----------



## nuclear_powered (Apr 18, 2007)

trailadvent said:


> This is the future I could so have one of these
> 
> Ford F250 Super Cheif, V10 Hydrogeon powered 500miles before fill ups whew .....


Yeah those concept utes with hybrid/hydrogen powered engines are appealing. I personally like the GMC Denali Concept truck - which I belive is based on (uses the chassis of) the Holden Crewman Ute. If they made the tray a wee bit longer it'd be a sweet bike carrier:


















Heck - even just putting a bike carrier on the towbar and chucking your stuff in the tray would work. Sweet ride.

More images here


----------



## ducktape (May 21, 2007)

*Only sometimes*

I get to drives my Husbands 79 seriesto the mtb trail (I just throw a rope over the bike because it's me myself and I in most cases). Anyway Poppy did a bit of touch up paint and she looks schmick so I thought I'd share.....


----------



## sicwombat (Apr 4, 2005)

The wifes family taxi. Mont blanc barracuda works a treat. Easy as.

Cheers


----------

